# South Wales meet???



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

All,

AbsoluTTe gives a TBA on the Welsh meet @ south wales in July, is there any more news on this?

.ALSO. Where do I get TTOC merchandise from? Can't see anything on ttoc.co.uk for existing members.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

JampoTT is Welsh rep. 
He did put up a thread on Events a while ago but didnt get much response.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> JampoTT is Welsh rep.
> He did put up a thread on Events a while ago but didnt get much response.


That's becasue nobody likes him.  ;D


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

Okay, well thats fine, just wanted to make sure I wasnt missing out on any that were happening!

Steve


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Kev......

Let me know if weekends, evenings or whatever are preferable and I'll make some more suggestions. Was going to arrange before the national meet, but it started to get too close......

Now there is plenty of time to arrange things in!


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

If you could find a suitable patch of grass for doughnuts it would be good 

A mini roundabout painted onto the grass so we can admire your cardiff navigation skills too 

In all seriousness can you make sure you have a enamel ttoc badge for me as I cant find anywhere to buy one now ive signed up for membership!

And if its Sarn Park/Parc count me out hehe

Steve


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh and just out of interest, what type of wheels do I have on my TT? I know they are 18", and I know they are as soft as sh#t, but what are they called?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh and finally I got rid of my newbie status even though I dont know what type of wheels I have!!! ...still don't have my TTOC Member monika though 

Steve


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Now there is plenty of time to arrange things in!


No there's not !! 
I am away for most of August so could only make a July meet!!
Anytime, anywhere, anyday........


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Steve

We're waiting for some work to be finished on the website so that you can go back in and order merchandise, etc. online. In the meantime drop me an email to [email protected] with what you want and we can take care of it from there.

Cheers

Graeme


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

Graeme,

Hell, yes, why didnt I think of that...DOH! I guess I just expect the mag to mention it, and it didnt and my brain became further dislodged!

Cheers, ill email shortly

Thanks

Steve


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I can sell you an enamel badge


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

Jampo,

Im looking for one with the grill clip thingie...looks cool on the front to me!

Steve


----------

